# Trap out in drought questions



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

garyk1398..Send me an e-mail and I will send you info, How to trap from a tree along with photos of traps in progress. 

[email protected]


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

Will do and thanks Cleo!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't start a trap out this late in the season with no flo going on. And, the grass is burning up fast so mowing should be about over, see if you can talk the homeowner into waiting for spring for the trap out. Personally I don't think it's worth all the extra trips feeding would entale for a single isolted hive (you would have to feed heavy to get them to draw comb and get built up for winter).

Don


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with D Semple if the owners will let you wait until Spring, however, I took it that they want the bees out. If that is the case, you don't have a choice except to trap.

I would give them a frame of honey rather than trying to feed. Feeding this time of year often encourages massive frenzies of robbing.

cchoganjr


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Got a call Sat. about some bees in a tree, the caller said they found out they were in there after the tree hit the ground from being cut down. Went out this morning to start gathering them and found the queen about 40 feet from the tree. Somtimes summer or winter you just have to do what you can to save the hive. If the owner can wait, great. If not then do your best to save what you can.


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

Update: the trapout seems to be working! Last week, we checked the frame (with eggs from another hive) that was placed in the "bait hive" next to the tree. Two capped queen cells were seen! So now we will need to feed them like heck to give them a shot at surviving winter!


----------

